
Ask HN: Why don't we have Direct Messages feature on HN? - blackpanda
Pardon me if it was asked earlier.<p>Just wondering, why don&#x27;t we have an option to direct message someone in HN? Is there a philosophical reason behind it or in general HN users will dislike it?
======
dijit
Feature creep? HN is a news aggregator not a social network; if you want to
contact someone and they haven't posted contact information in their profile
then they don't want to be contacted.

And if they do want to be contacted, there are better tools than a lossy web-
based email-style replacement shim, which is what most other sites end up
having.

~~~
maxwellito
+1 exactly! Let the user provide ways to contact in his bio, and leave HN as
simple as possible.

------
brudgers
Are there concrete ways in which direct messaging would make Hacker News
better?

------
the_hoser
HN is not a social network. If you want people to contact you, post your info.

